# Painting figures



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have just started a new project which involves painting 150 figures of 1/72 scale or 1 inch.
In order to see the figures I connected my digital camera to the computer and used it as a webcam.
A couple of close up filters and I can magnify the figure to the size of the screen.
Makes a hard job easy!
Regards


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea but for a cheaper alternative have you tried using an optivisor?
Use it all the time but I never thought of using my computer. Perhaps it would throw up paint jobs I wouldnt like to see. Big project though 150 1/72 figures, what are they?
Don


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

I did try the visor but with the glasses I wear I couldn't see anything. The figures are for a Landing Ship WW2 vintage, HMS Prins Albert.
It was my late Father's ship in WW2. Painting the figures is easy it's the binoculars and other small details that take the time. Then I decided to have some American troops lined up on deck so add another dozen.
Regards


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

rickles I was at Euro Militaire in Folkestone a few weeks ago and a chap had a fabulous 1/35 scale model of the bows and foredeck of an LST discharging some Scammells and Matadors through the bow doors onto a quay. Not a working model but a lovely bit of work with some of the crew standing at the bow watching the discharge.
I will try and find some photos of it, I am sure you would enjoy it.
Don


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Sounds good to me. I am making six LCAs for the Albert out of cardboard!
Regards


----------



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

An impressive model seen at the D-Day museum in Aromanche, also there is a huge and excellent model of the mulberry harbour well worth a look at, sorry I have no photos.
Phill


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

That does look impressive Phill. Certainly some good models there.
Regards


----------



## Bob Theman (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi, just out of interest, there are a couple of pages of photographs of HMS Prins Albert when she was in service as a Belgian cross channel ferry (ie before being requisitioned by the RN for war service after Belgium was occupied). Go to *Maritime Quest* and access the name on the ship index page.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Bob,
Most of the photos are from my old buddy Arne who lives in Belgium.
Regards


----------

